# how to replace headlight on a 91' maxima



## howyudoing (Jul 23, 2005)

hey guys just notice ... my driver side headlight have gone out.. i want to fix it before i get a ticket. I bought a replacement .... but have no idea how to install it. if anyone could teach me or give me a little clue on how to install it.... would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in Advance
dave


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

howyudoing said:


> hey guys just notice ... my driver side headlight have gone out.. i want to fix it before i get a ticket. I bought a replacement .... but have no idea how to install it. if anyone could teach me or give me a little clue on how to install it.... would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> dave



be more specific??? do u need to replace the whole headlight housin' or just the bulb??? if its the headlight housin' there r four nuts that u have to unscrew which r 10mm. 2 of them r located behind the corner light and the other 2 r next to the radiator.


----------



## howyudoing (Jul 23, 2005)

GRNMAXDMON said:


> be more specific??? do u need to replace the whole headlight housin' or just the bulb??? if its the headlight housin' there r four nuts that u have to unscrew which r 10mm. 2 of them r located behind the corner light and the other 2 r next to the radiator.


Just the bulb.... Can't seem to open the plastic cover.... thanks.

nevermind problem fix ....didn't know it was that easy to change a bulb 
thanks anyways guys


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Heh.. nissan made it pretty easy to change ours.. on other cars (Lexus ES), you have to remove the entire housing, take it apart, then replace one tiny bulb. it's a 2 hour job.

on ours, it's a 30 second job.


----------



## GRNMAXDMON (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> Heh.. nissan made it pretty easy to change ours.. on other cars (Lexus ES), you have to remove the entire housing, take it apart, then replace one tiny bulb. it's a 2 hour job.
> 
> on ours, it's a 30 second job.



right on :balls:


----------

